# Delivered today ooh lala



## Eric

Hi: I just wanted to share a few images a my new HHH knife
Feather Damascus by randy jr, knife by Randy Hass
Carbon steel, ebony and mammoth ivory handle.


----------



## turbochef422

Your very lucky. Congrats


----------



## KCMande

Beautiful. Love the feathered damascus. Handle looks sharp too.


----------



## Lucretia

Beautiful!


----------



## mkriggen

KCMande said:


> Beautiful. Love the feathered damascus. Handle looks sharp too.


lus1: I love the feather damascus those two produce.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Congratulations!


----------



## cclin

congratulation!!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

wicked


----------



## Mr.Magnus

:ubersexy:


----------



## Mrmnms

outrageous!


----------



## Mike9

Oh my that's sweet.


----------



## Dream Burls

That sure is a beauty. Reminds me of the "Tuxedo"knife he made for the giveaway. Enjoy!


----------



## Burl Source

Beautiful Knife!


----------



## jared08

thats one sexy piece of knife..


----------



## stereo.pete

So sweet my friend, enjoy!


----------



## ecchef

What a stunner!! I would take it home & name it '_Lloyd_'.


----------



## statusquo

Good God!


----------



## Don Nguyen

Wow, that handle is like glass.


----------



## NO ChoP!

It's OK.........as far as totally kick ass knives go! Sweet!


----------



## Mike9

I'd love something like that in 1095 or W2 with a nice hamon line.


----------



## 3200+++

serious adult toy here! i don't like fancy handles that much but that's a magnificent blade!


----------



## marc4pt0

Very nice!


----------



## HHH Knives

Great photos Eric! Thanks for posting them.. Love the first picture where you capture the grain of the ivory and the reflection. Awesome!


----------



## Justin0505

-Said it before and I'll say it again: that man is the king of bling. Even his sig has JJ Abrams quality lense flares!

Seriously though, some really excellent attention to detail there: I love how the centerline of the pattern lines up with the bottom of the bolster and the tip of the blade.


----------



## Eric

Randy is truly a skilled artist! His skill and aesthetic sensibility are daunting.

The handle fits my hand perfectly. The ivory is warm and secure in hand, so I imagine
It will serve as well as it looks


----------



## Eric

After reading so many great reviews of Tillman leder's 210 niolox suji I contacted him and ordered one. Just got word that its on its way, so I don't have it yet, but it will be arriving shortly: here it is





This will be my third stainless knife, which are wife friendly- although she's too scared of the tanaka gyuto! :biggrin:

Tillman was a joy to interact with. Eric


----------



## apicius9

Very cool knife. Nice photos, too!

Stefan


----------



## 3200+++

nice knife!

for wife issues remember: if she isn't scared then its not sharp enough


----------



## Andrew H

Great knife, I love my 210 from Tilman.


----------



## mhenry

What a beauty. Congrats


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Very nice! Enjoy it.


----------



## marc4pt0

Now there's a Prefect knife for the line. Great looking knife, enjoy!


----------



## stevenStefano

I have one and it's far and away my favourite knife


----------



## Eric

Steven: it was your review, as well as my fondness for this size and shape that prompted my purchase 
Thx.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

apicius9 said:


> Very cool knife. Nice photos, too!
> 
> Stefan



+1

Congratulations, Eric!


----------

